# Arriving before Visa start date?



## oldmanwinter (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be studying abroad in HK next semester, and i just found a flight that was 150USD cheaper than the rest, so i booked it as quick as I could- the only problem is, it arrives two days before my student visa becomes valid!

This won't be a problem, will it? I figured at worst, I would ask them to allow me in on a tourist visa... if that happens, would I have to take a boat to Macau the day my student visa starts, or would that not be necessary?

TIA


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

you'll get a tourist visa. The rest you have to sort out with HK Imigration


NO worries........ it's easy


----------

